# dual boot existing win8.1 with linux



## JimZiii (Jan 22, 2017)

i know how to dual boot through the linux versions wiki but it seems unnecessarily complicated.
https://mxlinux.org/wiki/system/uefi#Linux + Windows 8.x

so i'm mostly wondering if it's possible to do through a vhd, like i'm already doing with win10
also, if it's possible to bootload through the windows bootloader instead of the linux bootloader??

win8.1 is my main system so i really don't want to drag everything through linux, in that case i'd rather skip linux altogether.
thnx


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

FWIW, you can boot and run many Linux distributions right off a USB flash drive or CD/DVD disc. No need to actually install it on the hard drive.


----------



## JimZiii (Jan 22, 2017)

but won't it be like a "fresh install" every time you boot it then? i mean, no changes would be saved if you boot something from a dvd, perhaps from a usb but i don't think so


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Correct, changes can be saved to a USB flash drive. To DVD would depend on the type of DVD (R, RW), etc. and the version of Linux.


----------



## JimZiii (Jan 22, 2017)

ok kool, if i can boot from a usb and make save changes that's definitely enough for me.
thnx, i'll look into how to get that done instead


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you want to dual boot, use the Free EasyBCD program and add your OS to it's boot loader.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

With the USB live of linux.....to keep/save data to it, it's called persistent storage. 

How to Create a Live Ubuntu USB Drive With Persistent Storage


https://www.pendrivelinux.com/what-is-persistent-linux/


----------

